# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση παπαγάλου(Αρχική)

## Dream Syndicate

Για να εκπαιδεύσουμε το παπαγάλο μας θα πρέπει να έχουμε ένα σταντ σχήματος Τ το οποίο θα μας βοηθήσει να τον ελέγχουμε καλύτερα.Θα πρέπει η εκπαίδευση να γίνεται σε χώρο άλλο απο αυτό που ο παπαγάλος ζει τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας του.Αυτό γίνεται διότι έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να είναι πιο μαζεμένος και την προσοχή του σε μας , ενώ στο οικείο χώρο θα αποσπάται η προσοχή του συνεχώς. Η εκπαίδευση θα πρέπει να είναι μικρής(5ΛΕΠΤΗ) διάρκειας χρονικά και πάντα όταν ο παπαγάλος μας θα είναι ευδιάθετος.Δεν τον πιέζουμε αν θέλει, αν όχι κάποια άλλη στιγμή.Πάντα τον ενισχύουμε θετικά με επιφωνήματα και κάποια αγαπημένη του λιχουδιά όταν είναι συνεργάσιμος.Η καλύτερη ώρα είναι το πρωί και νωρίς το απόγευμα.Η επανάληψη είναι το μυστικό της επιτυχίας.Eγώ έχω το  stand για badgies που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια...ο νομπελ δεν τρωει απο το χαιρι μου..προτιμα τα χαδια...οποτε νομιζω θα το παλεψω με χαδια σαν επιβραδευση...τι να πω..ειναι λιγο αναποδο αυτο το πουλι...

----------


## vas

Κωνσταντίνε,βάζουμε αυτο το στάνντ κ μετα?τί κάνουμε?τι του μαθαίνουμε?κ σε ποια ηλικία?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο οτν απογαλακτησμω μπορουμε να αρχιζουμε να του μαθενουμε...μεχρι και οταν γερασει...

το ποιο ευκολο να του μαθεις ειναι να δινει το ποδι του σαν να χαιρετα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> απο οτν απογαλακτησμω μπορουμε να αρχιζουμε να του μαθενουμε...μεχρι και οταν γερασει...
> 
> το ποιο ευκολο να του μαθεις ειναι να δινει το ποδι του σαν να χαιρετα!!!


Αυτό είναι το πρώτο που έμαθε, το κάνει τέλεια, θα προσπαθήσω να το αποθανατίσω και θα σας το δείξω.Τον έβαζα στο stand και τον πήγαινα στο μπάνιο για εκπαίδευση.Έπαιζα μαζί του με ενθουσιασμό και χωρίς να τον πιέσω.Λίγο λίγο και του λες σαν διταγή πάντα την ίδια λέξη για να μάθει τι πρέπει να κάνει.

----------


## Τρύφωνας

Εγω τον εχω μαθει να τρωει απο το χερι αλλα δεν με αφηνει να τον χαιδευω ειδικα να τον βγαλω εξω που δεν βγαινει με τιποτα!!!Τωρα πηρα θυληκο και δεν μπορω να τοον ταισω απο το χερι μου γιατι φοβαται η θυληκια οατν βαζω το χερι μου στο κλουβι!!!

----------


## Τρύφωνας

Εμαθα την θυληκια να τρωει απο το χερι μου!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vas

εγώ μόλις κατάφερα κ έδωσα στο μικρό έναν ηλιόσπορο απο το χέρι μου,βέβαια έξω απο το κλουβί,αλλά το πήρε απο τα δάχτυλά μου,δεν πολυπλησίαζε γενικά το χέρι μου   :winky:  
αυτό με το πόδι πως του το μαθαίνουμε?  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο δικός μου το κάνει όταν τον έχω στο σταντ η στο χέρι μου.Του έλεγα συνεχώς γεια σου Πάρη και στην αρχή του έκανα ένα τικ στο πόδι του για να το σηκώσει,όταν το σήκωνε το έπιανα σα χειραψία και του επαναλάμβανα γεια σου Πάρη.Μετά από καιρό δεν του ακουμπούσα το πόδι για να το σηκώνει και έκανα το ίδιο.Τώρα του λέω γεια σου Πάρη και λέει Πάρηηη και σηκώνει το αριστερό πόδι να του το πιάσω και να χαιρετιστούμε.Γενικά οι blue crown conure θεωρούνται πολύ έξυπνα και με έφεση να μαθαίνουν κόλπα γρήγορα και σχετικά εύκολα θα έλεγα.Αυτό το έχω διαβάσει σε ξένα σαιτ για το είδος αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι ισχύει κρίνοντας από το Πάρη.  :winky:

----------


## copa

Η δικιά μου, είναι 4 χρονών, ένα άσπρο ringneck και την έχω σχεδόν 40 ημέρες. Ο προηγούμενος την είχε σε ένα εξωτερικό κλουβί μαζί με άλλους παπαγάλους. Τρώει από το χέρι μου και τις τελευταίες 10 ημέρες έχει αρχίσει να βγαίνει έξω από το κλουβί της. της ανοίγω και απλά βγαίνει. Σε γυμνό χέρι δεν ανεβαίνει, αλλά ανεβαίνει στο πουκάμισο μου στον βραχιώνα και στον ώμο μου. Μάλιστα όταν είναι πάνω στο κλουβί και είμαι σε απόσταση 1-2 μέτρα και την φωνάξω πετάει και έρχεται, να την χαιδέψω δεν με αφήνει. 
πάντως έχω υπομονή και θεωρώ ότι με τον καιρό θα κατακτάμε όλο και περισσότερα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Κώστα, μην την αφήνεις να ανεβαίνει στον ώμο σου, γιατί αυτή νομίζει οτι έτσι της δείχνεις οτι είσαι κατώτερος. Τώρα είναι καλά, αλλά αργότερα θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Κωνσταντίνε, το ίδιο έκανα με τον μονκ που φιλοξενούσα το καλοκαίρι! Μόνο που του έμαθα να λέει σκέτο "Γειά"! Του άρεσε πολύ αυτό το παιχνίδι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολλές φορές λόγω του ότι είναι έξυπνα πλάσματα αντιγράφουν κινήσεις ή ήχους που ακούν η βλέπουν καθημερινά στα σπίτια μας.Μόλις αντιληφθούμε κάτι τέτοιο μπορούμε να το αναπτύξουμε να το εμπλουτίσουμε με την επανάληψη και την επιβράβευση και να έχουμε σαν αποτέλεσμα ένα κολπάκι.Προσοχή η συνεδρία μας με το πουλάκι να είναι σύντομη και ευχάριστη.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια πως θα τον κανω να φαϊ απο το χερι μου?
καθετε να τον χαϊδεψω(λιγο,μετα τσαντιζετε) και ανεβενει κανονικα στο χερι κτλ...αλλα δεν τρωει...γενικα δεν ειναι λιχουδης...

----------


## tsouk

όλα τα πουλια δεν κάνουν τα ίδια αλλα αξίζει να προσπαθούμε αυτή είναι η μαγια του χόμπι μας εφό θα πρότεινα να πάρεις από τα σποράκια που τρώει περισσότερο κανε ότι trws εσύ από αυτό και ότι σου αρέσει πολύ και συχρόνως κρατα και στο χέρι σου αλλα κανε τον αδιάφορο σαν δεν είναι για αυτό. ίσος πιάσει αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου

----------

